# My Paul Huffman Drill Press Jig Setup



## FredSG (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm very new to your IAP Forum. I don't make pens. But, I visited here recently looking for information, opinions and advice on the best pen vise to buy for use in reloading. 

Well, I purchased the PH Vise and it was delivered earlier this week. I set it up on my Delta Bench Drill Press and thought I'd post photos of my setup. The handle is on the the left side which is also where the dust collection hose is attached to the collection box. The Delta has a limited throat extension, so I was forced to setup my PH Vise with the handle on the right side

















The drill bit I used was 35/64" into the 3/4" x 3/4" block of wood into which I fit a 50-70 caliber shell casing. The extra brass casing is cut away and then cut again to the correct loading size. 

The PH Vise held my soft pine block of wood just fine when drilling my hole. Very pleased with the results:biggrin:

I'd like to see some other Paul Huffman Vise Drill Press setups. Please post yours, and thanks for looking at mine!

FredSG


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 20, 2012)

Fred, thanks for the photos of your PH Designs set up, very nicely done.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jan 20, 2012)

Very nice clean setup.  You may be new to the forum but you are certainly not new to know how.  Well done.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 20, 2012)

Since you asked...here is mine from a thread I created back in 09.  It is certainly not as pretty as yours but it works 100%!


----------



## FredSG (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello,

Thought I'd post the other parts of my loading setup. After making the wooden jig for my 50-70 case, I insert the full length case into my Harbor Freight Mini Cut-Off saw to remove most of the excessive brass. 
















Then, I use my Forster ClassicTrimmer to remove a bit more of the brass to get the case down to its correct length for loading. 





FredSG


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Feb 2, 2012)

Fred:

I see that you're probably left handed.  The problem I see with your setup is that when you turn the vise around to face the back side of the drill press, you no longer have unobstructed access to the vise.  The main benefit of the Paul Huffman vise is the front side free access which makes getting blanks in and out extremely easy especially when there is a long drill bit getting in the way.  I wonder if Paul makes left handed versions.

Steve


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Feb 2, 2012)

Here is my setup.  I place mine on a very heavy xy cross slide table, which makes centering very easy, but I only have to do it once in a while.  

Steve


----------

